# New Hampshire Electrical Deficiencies



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

New Hampshire electrical deficiencies

Do you know of any other areas who do the same?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Joe Tedesco said:


> New Hampshire electrical deficiencies
> 
> Do you know of any other areas who do the same?


There license law is tougher than massachusetts..

Whats up with that..:blink::no:


----------



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> There license law is tougher than massachusetts..
> 
> Whats up with that..:blink::no:


I believe that the former Chief Electrical Inspector was able to add more restrictions without, or little political interference. I also understand that NH has rules in place requiring safety training for apprentices. I am not sure of what that training includes.

During the last few months I have asked my students if they wear PPE and only a few said they do! Why even the electrical inspectors I ask at our meetings sit and say nothing. 

I believe that the revised 2012 NFPA 70E will add inspectors to those who should be protected.


----------



## rexowner (Apr 12, 2008)

If you mean common code violations, as opposed to licensing issues,
the City of San Jose had a list of very basic violations they see posted
on their website, that can be Googled.


----------



## Mike_586 (Mar 24, 2009)

Up here the Electrical Safety Authority (ESA), which is the AHJ for the province, publishes all sorts of stuff, though common defects I only ever see in the mail they send me. But considering what a pain in the ass the site is to navigate, it might just be online and I just can't find it.

Other stuff can be found there though, common Q&A code questions that I find a lot of sparkies get wrong, licensing fines, recalls, safety alerts, and the like, along with the up to date recognized markings.

I'm not a big fan of how the site functions, its difficult to navigate, but it does incrementally improve and they are continually adding to it.


----------

